# Dont know shiz about painting



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Do you realy have to spend $800 to get a decent sprayer?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

depends, any of the sprayers we used that were nice were 800 up to 5000


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I just bought a graco 170 but the paint store was tryin hard to sell me a titan somethig or other, i dont paint often but i want one that will work when i plug it in and will last a long time.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> Do you realy have to spend $800 to get a decent sprayer?


Thats a pretty good deal. What brand? 

What are you spraying? Only thing we spray is mouldings and doors. Everytging else is dolled and brushed. 

I hate painting, i leave it to the pros. My top painter will do circles around me and do an incredible job.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes. If you tell us what you want to spray you could probably get a better idea. I bought a new Titan 440i last year for about 700.00. I've only used it a few times. I'm still using my old 440i that is a 10-15 years old. it has sprayed everything from apartments to commercial strip malls to 7000 sf custom homes. It has been re packed several times but still works great. I would say for most residential it is all you need.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I paid 400 for the graco- i hate painting as well but im finishig a cabin i started last year and trying to come in under budget so viola! Im a painter.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

even the cheap ones work when plugged in

even the cheap ones will last a long time if properly cleaned and maintained

i had a cheap spray teck "paint crew" sprayer for a few months for oil and alcohol paints. i burned it out after a few dozen uses and bought a bigger beater. it took forever to reach pressure, adjustments sucked, and the biggest tip i could use was a 413 keeping it open


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I have interior to do (all 1 color) and exterior is going to be solid body stain (super deck)


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

440i is an awesome machine!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You can rent one.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

On a related note, why aren't you hiring a paint crew?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Paint store said there rentals were all broke and i thought there was a chance i might use it again so i formed out the 400 for the graco 170


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You can rent one.


If all you have is one job, That is what I would reccomend. Truthfully though, how much was the bid for a pro? and how much will you really save doing it yourself? After the cost of the sprayer?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

when i was doing nothing but painting, i ended up with a 440i for my beater, a 540ix for my day to day, a spee flo 4900 for production and larger jobs, and a graco mark v for elastomerics, tough hide, and the occasional sprayed spackle. oh and a pro finish hvlp

too bad i do maybe 1 select paintjob a year now... i should sell off some of my crap!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a graco that lasted about two months.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> On a related note, why aren't you hiring a paint crew?


Becouse i bid this job like shiz ( cost plus ) and opened my big mouth and said "i can pain for less than the painters bid". Freakin retard that i am. I needed the work realy bad when i took this job and would have said anything to get it, now i would say anything to get out of it


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> Yes. If you tell us what you want to spray you could probably get a better idea. I bought a new Titan 440i last year for about 700.00. I've only used it a few times. I'm still using my old 440i that is a 10-15 years old. it has sprayed everything from apartments to commercial strip malls to 7000 sf custom homes. It has been re packed several times but still works great. I would say for most residential it is all you need.


700 is a good price. They are good rigs


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Here's what you need to know about painting:

1) It's a pain in the balls...I hate it.
2) Find a good professional in your area and utilize 'em
3) Done.











Did I mention...I _hate_ painting. :laughing:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

for a few small jobs, you will be fine with that sprayer


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

world llc said:


> for a few small jobs, you will be fine with that sprayer


Very true. However, I need a vacation so if it will pay airfare, hotel, and a lil beer money...lets talk on the next job. Oh and I'll need any tools that won't fit on a plane..sprayer, ladders etc...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

If you begin building enough, hire your own painters. Easier to contro quality and schedule. Expensive to maintain if you arent busy enough though.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Cool. I have a paint crew that i love, fair priced , does great work. But i comited to doin it so ill do it and learn a valuable lesson, dont write checks with your mouth that your ass cant cash!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Having your own guys you will have to become very knowledgable in methods and products though


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Nothing wrong with learning new skills. Hell, you may _love _painting.

For me, it's worked out much better to leave it to the professionals. I love my painter and his crew, worked with them for 10-12 years, great guys.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I good paint crew is priceless as long as they don't charge too much. :laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Any tricks for exterior ? Like i said im using solid body stain on log siding. Just spray it on and brush in the cracks and knots right?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> Any tricks for exterior ? Like i said im using solid body stain on log siding. Just spray it on and brush in the cracks and knots right?


Right


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Right


Easy as pie, thats why everybody does it. Ya right


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> *I good *paint crew is priceless as long as they don't charge too much. :laughing:


I good? :blink:

My painters are on the high end...but worth _every_ penny.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

J F said:


> I good?


:no: :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Dumbass!



























Sorry, been watchin' "That 70's Show, re-runs". :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I model my parenting after the old man. Is his name Red or something?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yep. Dumbass.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Cake is good but you cannot have sex with cake.. Fez


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

This thread has been completely hijacked and is now closed


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> This thread has been completely hijacked and is now closed


And why did you post this thread in the Painting & Finish Work Picture Section?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I model my parenting after the old man. Is his name Red or something?


Here's one of Red's classic parenting quotes.
His son Eric couldn't get off the couch because he had a terrible headache from a keg party the night before. Red told him that silly little headache, was just his brain trying to comprehend it's own stupidity. :laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

My kid told me that Fez was short for *F*oreign *E*xchange *S*tudent....:laughing:

oh yeah... painting sucks!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I love the the option of leaving it to the professionals, nothing like having my clients/myself being totally impressed.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> And why did you post this thread in the Painting & Finish Work Picture Section?


I only read PAINTING in the section heading, sorry


----------

